# 4x4x8 Balers



## chadl (Mar 23, 2009)

I just wanted to share and brag a little. These big balers are so cool for putting up alot of hay in a hurry. We baled 155 acres the other night in roughly 1hour and twenty minute to an hour and a half. Tonight I just finished 80 acres with two big squares and a little square right at an hour. Man I love runnin these animals. I have a 7444 agco/hesston the other guys have a hesston 4910 then the two old girls 8580 case ih. Anyway just wanted to share. I do need to point out though cuz I put it on the other post the 155 acres we finished right as rain started and those poor bales took 2 inches of rain. UUUUUGGGGGHHH


----------

